# La RAE dice



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> Ich habe "_se me cae la casa encima_" oft gehört, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob es die gleiche Bedeutung hat.
> 
> In dem RAE steht:


 
En alemán no se usa_ sagen_ para _poner en un libro_, lo usual es _stehen_ si se trata de algo escrito.


----------



## Dudu678

heidita said:


> En alemán no se usa_ sagen_ para _poner en un libro_, lo usual es _stehen_ si se trata de algo escrito.


La RAE es una institución. El libro sería, en todo caso, el DRAE. ¿Qué verbo uso entonces?

Gracias por el _oft_.


----------



## jester.

Se puede decir: "Die RAE schreibt vor" pero también, en mi opinión, "Die RAE sagt".
En el caso del diccionario se diría "Im DRAE steht".

Además, el uso de las abreviaciones "RAE" y "DRAE" a mí me parece muy inapropiado en alemán. Yo optaría por la forma larga "das Wörterbuch der Real Academia Española" o algo gracioso, pero muy comprensible, como "der spanische Duden".


----------



## Dudu678

Entiendo lo que dices, pero entonces parece que sí es gramaticalmente correcto. Me apunto lo de _vorschreiben._

Danke für den Rat!


----------



## heidita

jester, würdest Du sagen: 

Der Duden sagt..??

Ich nicht. Ich würde immer auf "im Duden steht " zurückgreifen. 

Der Duden schreibt vor...das finde ich besonders gut und passend für den Fall der RAE.


----------



## Dudu678

Heidita:

_RAE = Real Academia de la lengua Española_
Es una *institución*, no un libro ni un diccionario.

Por otro lado

_*D*RAE = *Diccionario *de la RAE

_El Duden es un diccionario, tu analogía es incorrecta.

*Edito y añado para visitantes referidos: *No es que no te crea, es que tus argumentos no son válidos.


----------



## heidita

Es cierto que _en teoría_ es una argumentación inválida, pero solo en teoría ya que *todos *hemos usado o usamos a veces (hay quien lo hace siempre)RAE tanto para referirnos al diccionario (mal) como a la Academia en sí. 

Naturalmente pensé que te referías al diccionario. 

Richtig wäre gewesen:* Im DRAE steht*...


----------



## Udo

Hallo 
Ich meine, dass Ausdrücke wie "_der Duden sagt"_ durchaus vorkommen, wenn auch nicht mehrheitlich. Insbesondere wenn es um Zweifel und Diskussion geht, kann man Sätze wie folgt finden:

Und was sagt der Duden dazu?
Komplizierter Fall, das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch sagt, dass ...
Die DIN 0000 sagt, Elektrokabel sind ...
Nur an wenigen Stellen sagt die Bibel etwas hierzu.

Google: "der Duden sagt" 600 mal, "im Duden steht" 15.000 mal

Viele Grüße
Udo


----------

